# Nightlife in Machrihanish / Campbeltown



## lobthewedge (Feb 21, 2012)

Didnt want to hijack the other thread, but am looking for some pointers. 

Going on a stag weekend to Machrihanish in April, playing both courses and think we are staying in the lodges at the Dunes.  Wanted to know if there is much in the way of nightlife in the area, where do you boys go whilst you are over for your annual weekend?


----------



## DelB (Feb 21, 2012)

A sheep tied to a stake and a phonebox.


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 21, 2012)

lobthewedge said:



			Didnt want to hijack the other thread, but am looking for some pointers. 

Going on a stag weekend to Machrihanish in April, playing both courses and think we are staying in the lodges at the Dunes.  Wanted to know if there is much in the way of nightlife in the area, where do you boys go whilst you are over for your annual weekend?
		
Click to expand...

There all inbred down there the land that time forgot.



DelB said:



			A sheep tied to a stake and a phonebox.
		
Click to expand...

And a big line all wanting to use it.


----------



## DelB (Feb 21, 2012)

stevek1969 said:



			And a big line all wanting to use it.
		
Click to expand...

You Dundonians never seen a phonebox before?????


----------



## stevek1969 (Feb 21, 2012)

DelB said:



			You Dundonians never seen a phonebox before?????
		
Click to expand...

 No mate we're not as posh as you lot from Edinboro, we take our chances when we can,lol


----------



## Andy (Feb 21, 2012)

Garbage and thats being kind.

Drive back upto Glasgow lol


----------



## thecraw (Feb 22, 2012)

Nonsense.

With everything, its what you make it. There are a couple of decenr boozers and if your wanting a club then your in for a treat. The clubhouse bar at Machrihanish Dunes is a great location, if a little pricey however its a good atmosphere and a nice bar which I really like.



If your after strippers, women and nightclubs then your obviously going to the wrong destination.


----------



## fat-tiger (Feb 22, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Nonsense.

With everything, its what you make it. There are a couple of decenr boozers and if your wanting a club then your in for a treat. The clubhouse bar at Machrihanish Dunes is a great location, if a little pricey however its a good atmosphere and a nice bar which I really like.



If your after strippers, women and nightclubs then your obviously going to the wrong destination.
		
Click to expand...


carnt be any more pricey than my last trip to scotland fiver a pint at turnberry,all our group went from slurpers to sippers


----------



## Dodger (Feb 22, 2012)

This has to be the most bizarre thread ever.

Once you have been there you will know why.

Grab a sheep is a sound recommendation.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 22, 2012)

Early night with a good book I reckon.   

Seriously though thecraw has called it - a few decent pubs but nothing special.


----------



## DCB (Feb 24, 2012)

DelB said:



			A sheep tied to a stake and a phonebox.
		
Click to expand...

A Leisure Centre


----------

